# BBQ Sauce



## Will Crawley (Jan 7, 2007)

I have been experimenting for years testing and changing and sampling different forms of hot BBQ sauce.  I think I have 3-4 very good recipes that everyone here in Middle Ga.that has tasted really digs it. Thinking of trying to bottle it


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Will....

Small business entrepreneurship is what built this country!!!  Good luck!!


----------



## Candocook (Jan 10, 2007)

My family thinks I should bottle mine too.


----------



## rickell (Jan 10, 2007)

go for it, i love buying and trying new sauces. is your sauce a smokey,
sweet, or spicy sauce?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok...here's what ya'll do....PM me the recipes and I will try it out and see if it up to the bottling standards...Ok?????


----------



## Hopz (Jan 10, 2007)

As an authentic Southerner born and raised in Memphis, amd as one who has devoted a large portion of my life exploring BBQ in all reigons, I feel qualified to help you determine if you are on the right path.

Share some recipes and I will be glad to let you know.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 10, 2007)

I say go for it too - but I can assure anyone who asked for the recipe he's not going to remotely think of leaking it!


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 11, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what is in the bbq sauce produced for the pork ribs packaged by encore frozen foods.  It's not bbq sauce and it's not tomato soup.


----------

